# Davis Vantage Pro2: avaliação dos primeiros dias de uso



## arturjacobus (11 Out 2010 às 02:55)

Em 26 de setembro, compartilhei com os colegas do fórum a notícia da instalação de uma estação meteorológica Davis Vantage Pro2 em minha residência em São Leopoldo, estado do Rio Grande do Sul, sul do Brasil. Passadas duas semanas de uso, posso fazer uma primeira avaliação do equipamento. Hoje, vou comentar apenas os registros de temperatura e de precipitação. Futuramente, comentarei sobre outras variáveis.

*Temperatura: *A maior preocupação estava com a acurácia das medições de temperatura, considerando que a estação não está instalada num ambiente ideal: está sobre um canteiro de grama, no pátio de minha casa, num bairro bem arborizado, mas com muitas residências. 

Para comparar os registros de temperatura, fiz um levantamento dos dados sinóticos das três estações meteorológicas mais próximas, todas localizadas ao sul de São Leopoldo: a base aérea de Canoas, a 18 km; o aeroporto internacional de Porto Alegre, a 22 km, e a estação de Porto Alegre do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet), a 30 km. 
Um levantamento dos 10 primeiros dias de outubro revela o seguinte:
•	*Mínimas*: Minha estação apresentou média 0,2 °C mais baixa do que a do aeroporto de Porto Alegre, 0,1 °C mais baixa do que a do Inmet e 0,5 °C acima do registrado na base aérea de Canoas.
•	*Máximas*: Minha estação apresentou média 1,3 °C acima do aeroporto de Porto Alegre, 0,6 acima da base aérea de Canoas e 0,3 °C acima da estação do Inmet.

Considero que essas médias preliminares de mínimas e máximas bastante razoáveis, levando em conta os seguintes fatores:
•	Minha estação está localizada mais ao norte do que as estações oficiais e, portanto, seria de se esperar que registrasse temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas. 
•	Todas essas estações oficiais estão mais próximas do Lago Guaíba, que exerce um efeito termo-regulador nas cidades que ficam mais próximas desse expressivo corpo d’água (esperam-se mínimas mais altas e máximas mais baixas pelo efeito da proximidade do lago).
•	As estações do aeroporto de Porto Alegre e da base aérea de Canoas estão situadas em áreas planas, bastante abertas, mais expostas aos ventos do que a minha estação. Nos últimos anos, o aeroporto de Porto Alegre tem registrado temperaturas máximas mais baixas do que a estação do Inmet. Por sua vez, a base aérea de Canoas tem registrado historicamente valores de mínimas inferiores e máximas superiores aos do aeroporto de Porto Alegre, distante a apenas 4 km.
•	A estação do Inmet de Porto Alegre fica numa área um pouco mais elevada do que os aeroportos, cerca de 40 metros de altitude, na encosta de uma elevação, não tendo a mesma ventilação das demais estações.

Assim, o fato de que a Davis tenha registrado mínimas 0,1 °C mais baixas e máximas 0,3 °C mais elevadas do que a estação do Inmet de Porto Alegre parece-me perfeitamente compatível com os registros que se poderia esperar em minha cidade. Cabe lembrar que minha estação Davis Vantage Pro2 possui um abrigo com um sistema de ventilação interna (24 hour fan-aspirated radiation shield), que deve contribuir sensivelmente para minimizar os efeitos da ventilação imperfeita a que está submetida a estação.

*Precipitação*: Nos primeiros dez dias de outubro, comparei os valores de precipitação registrados pela estação Davis com os dados coletados com pluviômetro convencional, situado a dois metros de distância da estação. A Davis registrou, nesses dez dias, 36,0 mm de precipitação. O pluviômetro convencional, no mesmo período, coletou 36,4 mm, uma insignificante diferença de apenas 1,1%.

O período coberto por minha análise é pequeno, mas os dados comparativos, até o momento, conduzem à conclusão de que a estação está registrando dados de temperatura e precipitação com satisfatória precisão.

Nos próximos dias, comentarei aqui minha avaliação preliminar sobre os registros de umidade, vento e pressão atmosférica e sobre os problemas que tenho encontrado com o software WeatherLink.

Para acompanhar os dados da minha estação e informações sobre o tempo em São Leopoldo, sigam minhas postagens no blog *Observatório do Tempo* e no *Twitter*.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Out 2010 às 10:24)

Muito boa análise Artur.

Falta referir que esse valor um pouco acima da máxima das estações vizinhas, também pode acontecer devido à Davis estar instalada num meio urbano.

Tendo em conta todos os factores, ela parece estar 5*


----------



## Knyght (11 Out 2010 às 12:28)

Falamos desta estação:


----------



## HotSpot (11 Out 2010 às 12:45)

É um pouco diferente. É a versão com FARS (Fan Aspired Radiation Shield)

Esta é a foto da instalação:


----------

